# Tornado Alley



## BarbS (Apr 3, 2012)

I hope all our members in Texas and the south east are uninjured and undamaged in recent tornado activity. Hoping you'll all check in...


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Barb. Me and mine are good. I wonder if Kevin shut power off on account of lightning.
Havent heard any reports of tornado in his area. Storms should be east of him by now, its mostly cleared up down here.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 3, 2012)

We've only had about an inch of rain and a little hail here. My daughter lives in the DFW area but, luckily, she was in Austin today.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Barb we're doing okay. Yes I had the computers all unplugged. I just plugged in to see if Ryan (Lonestar) was okay. You really dodged the bullet Ryan they were bouncing all around you. We didn't even get hail. our oldest daughter had to take shelter in Baylor hospital but she and her coworkers are fine too. 

So far no reports of fatalities - unbelievable seeing how widespread the damage was. 



.


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 3, 2012)

Kevin we dodged it all. The storm that was throwing so many tornados passed just south of me, I could see it from the patio but we didnt even get any rain off it. When the rain did get here, it flooded the parking lot and roads for an hour and a half but no hail, not much lightning or wind just lots of rain.
Now its nothin but calm and quiet out there.
All my family here is accounted for, nobody I know of had any damage.


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 3, 2012)

Kevin, does your daughter work at Baylor ? My buddies wife is a nurse there.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2012)

No, she works for a dentist in Frisco, and their office is near Baylor. It's the closest refuge for them. The dentist told all his employees to get out of there and go straight to the hospital which they did.

I didn't specify Frisco Baylor I guess you thought I meant downtown. She did get her degree from the Baylor School of Dentistry downtown though.


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 3, 2012)

Yep, I was thinking Baylor Dallas. Its a small world, I figured there was half a chance they worked together  Glad she is Ok


----------

